
Is Quantum Cryptography Broken? - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/06/20/is-quantum-cryptography-broken/#axzz1PpjOzVuT
======
ColinWright
See also the article on this subject submitted almost a week ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2656314>

